# Just found out my cat has worms, im freaking out, please give me advice.



## zBaby

My OH just came out of the bathroom and said "moxxy (our cat) has worms"
he said he could actually see them in his poo.

Im about 35 weeks pregnant,

What should i do?
Is this going to harm me or my baby?
Ive never had to deal with this before...


----------



## bananaz

It's not a big deal. Most types of feline worms can't easily be picked up by humans, and as long as you've been practicing basic hygiene there shouldn't be anything to worry about. 

Take kitty + a stool sample to the vet and get him treated - chances are they're not very comfortable for him.


----------



## JessPape

First off don't freak, call the vet, and they will give you medication for your cat. Do not buy medication from walmart, or any over the counter stuff espcially HARTZ (https://www.hartzvictims.org/)... Clean counters before cooking and any areas you cat may have been, wash your hands frequently. 

For precautionary reasons, I would make sure cat isn't sleeping in your bedroom area or near babies stuff, however, once you've been to the vet and get your pet vaccinated for the worms in a few days you'll be able to clean sweep ur home and be good again. Seems like a lot but if you wash your hands, and surfaces and chances of you getting it are slim, if at all.

:) Don't worry


----------



## JessPape

I'm going to go on a wime and say your cat is probably an outdoor cat? As most cats pick worms up from eating mice or other stool from other animals, if this is the case, i'd make sure your kitties vaccinations are up to date..

But also, as PP said, most worms our pets get don't transfer to us.


----------



## zBaby

He is strictly an indoor cat.
Whch is why i am so shocked, and baffled!


----------



## DeniseX

Most intestinal parasites can't be transferred to humans... unfortunately the most common one; Roundworms can. (they're white, long, and thin... almost like angle hair pasta-ish) They're only passed fecal-oral route though; so you should be just fine :) Definitely make a call to your vet; they will want you to drop a stool sample off so they can give you the right dewormer- you'll probably need 2 doses of it one now and one in a few weeks time to kill off any eggs that would have hatched in the intestines after the adults are killed off from the initial dose. I'd also mention it to your doctor at your next appointment just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## MissFortune

my cat had worms while i was pregnant with my DS... i picked up some OTC worm medication at PetSmart, one dose and he was totally better in 48 hours. you can either see a vet and bring a stool sample, or pick up some medicine at your local pet store. (this is gross but, make sure you know which kind of worms the cat has before you give him OTC meds if thats what you choose... you'll know by looking at the worms/cat poo. whether the worms look like grains of rice or long strands will change the type of medication he needs.) just make sure your OH handles the medication, and all the cat poo.

in the meantime you should be okay, as most worms arent transferred to humans unless you manage to ingest some worms or eggs. just keep away from the litter box and wash your hands after petting the cat. good luck with your kitty!


----------



## TheSmpsns

I agree with what is said here, tapeworms are very common, especially this time of year. They get them from eating an infected flea. If it is roundworms, they are not only passed fecal-oral but can get under the skin of your feet. As long as you don't eat poo, and don't step in it/handle it directly, you will be fine. Your vet can get them easily taken care of. Its best to do two doses of dewormer (2-3 weeks apart) to kill off all the life cycles. 
I manage a veterinary hospital and it is normal to be worried, but I assure you, it is difficult to get them, you really would have to eat poo.  if it was easy, I would have them from handling sick pets all day!


----------



## Lollipopbop

My cats also got worms for the first time a few months ago and I was creeped out, ew! But we went to the vets the same day and they gave us a pill to give them and the worms were gone with in days. Just make sure you keep them off of furniture and wash anything they sit on xoxo


----------



## maysiemoo

I actually had threadworms in my last pregnancy and was told it would not affect me at all it was harmless. They would not give me anything for it as its to strong a treatment for the baby. This totally freaked me out i felt so dirty.

My daughter had picked them up from school grrrrrrrr I did the decent thing and let the school know then suddenly other mums were saying o yeah x had those a few weeks ago. Cheers you silly cow for not warning anyone else.

So i read up on them and found out they have a life cycle it was either 22 or 28 days. The idea is you break the cycle and get rid of them naturally no chemicals. Which i managed to do. 

Hoover the whole house from top to bottom, use anti-bacterial spray on everything you can reach. Boil wash all bedding. Hoover mattresses. Instead of toilet tissue use wet wipes this is important as the eggs are laid near your bum hole and if you use tissue they can be swept into the air where you ingest them that's another way they are caught. The wet wipes clean better.

The way to check to see if you get them is to have a poo and leave it in the loo and check after 20 minutes see if any are waving to you! Sounds grim but for piece of mind its worth it.

I am sure you are fine our puss has had worms a few months ago and none of us caught them. We got a good treatment available from vets but found a reputable company online that posted out quickly and less than half the price the vets charged.


----------



## leahsbabybump

i would call the vet get the cat treted then call the midwife and let her decide if she thinks you are under any risk or not you cant be too careful with pets and things


----------

